
Getting Started with Elixir Metaprogramming - based2
https://www.bignerdranch.com/blog/getting-started-with-elixir-metaprogramming/
======
pmontra
I also recommend the six parts series starting with
[http://theerlangelist.com/article/macros_1](http://theerlangelist.com/article/macros_1)

